# Frozen food....Really?



## Oceantoad (Mar 11, 2022)

My mother inlaw asked dad to get her brisket out of the freezer to thaw so she can prep it for corned beef.  When I saw this thing I just shook my head.  What is it?, how long has it been in the freezer?  Why not take the time to freeze it properly?  All of their food in the freezer looks like this.  Nothing labeled, nothing vacuumed packed, all covered in ice/frost, but "that's the way it should be done".  Uuugggghhh!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2022)

I think it’s time to buy Dad a vacuum sealer!
Al


----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 11, 2022)

I was just talking to mom & pop about their hunk of ice they have thawing.  It was from a piece of brisket they bought LAST MARCH!!  SMDH.


----------



## Murray (Mar 11, 2022)

Too funny, had the exact same thing happen to me with my mother in law only a 2kg bag of shrimp. Cooked up half a dozen of them for a taste test, they were so tough she wouldn’t even eat them. We tossed them outside in the dead of winter and had hours of enjoyment watching 2 weasels stash them under the neighbors shed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2022)

Murray said:


> Too funny, had the exact same thing happen to me with my mother in law only a 2kg bag of shrimp. Cooked up half a dozen of them for a taste test, they were so tough she wouldn’t even eat them. We tossed them outside in the dead of winter and had hours of enjoyment watching 2 weasels stash them under the neighbors shed.


So shrimp stuffed weasel for supper...fresh not frozen!

Ryan


----------

